

IRC integration with your GitHub projects - prawnsalad
https://kiwiirc.com/blog/IRC_integration_with_your_GitHub_projects

======
blakewatters
Very cool. I would recommend resizing your badges to match the size used by
most other services on Github. See how the Kiwi badge is much larger than my
other badges: <https://github.com/RestKit/RestKit/>

